# Horrific Anal Pain During Period - Help?



## StephieAck (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello all.

I am looking to see if anyone else has gone through what I am going through and if they had any luck treating the issue.

I have struggled with IBS for a long long time, 20+ years. My old doctor wasnt great though and just said it will be IBS but never looked in to it and never diagnosed me, so it isnt on my records. So now new doctors have no idea and so clearly, I self medicate with Spasmonal.

As you can see from the title, a newer (a year or two) issue for me is a cyclical issue. For about a week before my period and every day during it and one or two afterward, my back passage goes into spasm and it is truly excruciating. My Spasmonal doesn't touch the cramping, it does for any breakthrough pains out of my period, but not during my period.

I have been seeing a gynaecologist and as it is cyclical, she has set for me to have a full hysterectomy and bilateral oophorectomy (removal of ovaries and tubes) to sort out removing the cycle. I am thinking more and more about it and the HRT I will need afterwards will surely make it so that the hormone issue is constant and so worsen the pain, so I am currently thinking that maybe this is more of an issue I should try to solve through less radical means. I cant take birth control, it doesn't agree with me, so it is impossible.

If I could find a treatment to make the horrific spasms in my back passage go away, then I wouldn't even consider a massive life changing surgery.

I am seeing my GP on Tuesday and will talk to her fully about it and insist on a referral to someone that can help me to get to grips with this IBS. It is about time to be formally diagnosed and get some real help, I shouldn't have to remove gynae organs to sort this out!

But, has anyone else had this issue? Did you find a treatment?

To reiterate what my issue is, my daily is bearable, tummy aches and bowel disturbance is bearable to me, but this agonising pain in my bottom is unbearable, it makes it hard to sit down or stand or walk or hell, breath at times! It feels like what I can only imagine having a sharp brick jammed sideways into my back passage would feel like! It is torturous and making me afraid of my period! Hence the willingness to remove the periods. But the more and more I think about it, I don't want to do that.

Anyone help? xx


----------



## StephieAck (Apr 27, 2017)

I just want to do an update to this post, around nineteen months later.

Because the agony for me was associated with my period, I decided to see what things could help with that.

I had heard about Magnesium supplementing would help, so I bought some. Started taking it, but as is the way with most things with me, my body hated it. So I stopped. I was so sad. Then I heard someone talk about Magnesium Spray being not only an alternative, but a more efficient way of getting it in to your system. It was a little more expensive, but we had to give it a shot. First month, nothing, no help. I was sad, but realised that things don't work that fast a lot of the time, so I persevered. Second month, the pain definitely lessened. It was still there and still what most would consider as excruciating, but to me, it was much less. The next month was almost heavenly! No rectal pain during my period! What the what now? Obviously IBS doesnt just vanish, so I still get the tummy ache and little rectal twitches, but the agonising, mind numbing rectal cramps were gone. It can't be this 'easy' surely, spraying something onto my skin surely cant fix something that made me consider a huge surgery that would have altered my life because of its effects. But it did. It got even more comfortable each passing month and now I don't have that agony during my period. Just the regular period pain and I can more than handle that. For any ladies curious, it also shortened my period and made it less heavy, extra bonus points there. Yes it is an extra thing to pay for, but I was in a horrible place in life, I was agonised and it was truly impacting my mental health. I don't know what I would have done if it hadn't worked.

I have no idea why it worked, but quite frankly, I don't care. It did work and I'm happier for it.

I took myself off of the waiting list for the hysterectomy and no longer see the gynaecologist. I am so happy about it.

If you are a woman in the situation that I was in, please give Magnesium spray a chance. If you are as lucky as me (I am an extremely unlucky person usually) you will thank the heavens for the relief.

Thanks.


----------

